# Massive adoption even in Joplin, MO this weekend



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

PLEASE READ ARTICLE THAT FOLLOWS BY ASPCA. PLEASE HELP THESE LITTLE ANGELS....SOME MIGHT EVEN BE GSDS!!!


1. Joplin Adoption Event Set for Next Weekend 

*1. Joplin Adoption Event Set for Next Weekend*








Since a tornado hit Joplin, Missouri, in late May, the ASPCA has helped rescue more than 1,000 animals who were affected by the disaster, and we’ve helped hundreds more find their way into their families’ arms again. Still, the devastation has left nearly 600 animals homeless, and they need your help.
As Joplin begins to pick up the pieces and rebuild, the ASPCA is committed to making sure every animal finds a great forever home. So we’re joining the *Joplin Humane Society* to host a very special adoption event on *June 25 and 26*.
This is your chance to make a difference for the Joplin community and its families and animals—and to come home with a grateful new family member.
The dogs and cats vary widely in size, age, breed and personality—ranging from chatty Siamese cats to darling Shih Tzus to tiny calico kittens to lovable Labs. But they do have one thing in common: They’re sweethearts who are ready to be someone’s new best friend.
Each dog has also undergone a SAFER evaluation by ASPCA Animal Behavior Center Vice President Dr. Pamela Reid and her team. The pups in our emergency shelter, the team reports, showed off myriad wonderful qualities during testing.







“These animals have been through a lot, and they certainly deserve a new start,” says ASPCA animal behaviorist Kristen Collins. “The dogs’ evaluations revealed their different personalities—and it’s clear to me that there will be a perfect companion for just about anyone!”
Here’s what you need to know to attend the event:
*What:* Joplin adoption event, featuring nearly 600 cats, kittens, dogs and puppies who need new homes.
*When:* Saturday, June 25, and Sunday, June 26, from 10:00 A.M. to 8:00 P.M. on both days.
*Where:* Joplin Humane Society 140 E. Emperor Lane, Joplin, Missouri 64801

View Larger Map 
*What to bring:* A government-issued ID and proof of address. If you have an extra cat carrier to transport your new pet, please bring it with you.
*Cost: Adoption fees are waived* for this event, and all pets come spayed or neutered, vaccinated, and with free microchipping and tags.


----------

